# Netgear WGU624 Router/Comcast Slowness



## EMerk (Jan 1, 2005)

Hi,
Just purchased a WGU624 A/G Router from Netgear. We have not had problems sharing multiple computers through a Hub into our Comcast Broadband Modem (Multiple IPs). Now that the computers are run through the Router, Download speeds are down to an absolute crawl.

I have played with the MTU settings (they were set to default 1500, I lowered them to 1400 with DrTCP). I reconnect the Hub, pulling the router out, and everything works great. With the Hub, downloading a 4 MB E-mail attachment takes 25-30 seconds (Both Outlook Express and Eudora). With the router, it times out at 5 Minutes not even 10% done. Argh!

This is LAN connected, not even a Wireless Issue.

Any suggestions?

Please Help!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The MTU size for Comcast DOCSIS compliant cable modems should be 1500, so I'd put that back. :winkgrin: 

It could be as simple as a bad router. I had a D-Link that exhibited exactly those kinds of issues, and it turned out to be a bad WAN port on the unit. The replacement has worked fine for over a year. For a DOCSIS cable connection, the factory defaults for that router should yield maximum speed connections, if it doesn't, I'd send it back.


----------



## btetlow (Jan 31, 2005)

*Netgear WGU624*

No need to mess with the MTU settings on the PC.

If you have not done so already --- DOWNLOAD the latest firmware for the router. Out of the box, it's already 2 revs old!

Once you have gone thru the steps to upgrade the firmware --- do the following...

On the back there's a RESET button --- it's resessed, so get your favorite pen and with the router on, press and hold the reset button for 20 seconds... yes --- hold it in that long! (have faith) The router lights will change, settings will revert to factory, but let it do its thing for those 20 seconds. Then let go ---

Once that's done, simply reset your cable/dsl modem and your computer connections should be MUCH better.

This is a case of BEEN THERE! DONE THIS! Of course, I just got downright PO'd with the thing and was ready to return it until I talked to Tech support (which is in India, and they think we're ALL idiots) but I went along for the ride --- damned if it didn't work.

Since then, I have not been unhappy anymore, and the range is superior to what I had with my MR814 and that had a gain antenna installed!

.....Now, if I can find someone who's replaced their built-in antenna with something that allows for me to reuse my old external antenna I'll be even happier.


----------

